# surf fishing for winter trout



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

What types of places are likely to hold trout in the surf doing the winter? Also, are paddle tail grubs better or curly tail grubs?
soft plastics vs plus?

no need to give actually spots but just general ideas on winter trout fishing in the surf.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Very FEW caught from surf [beach], Lots better chance off or next to jettys! 
As far as grubs, both do well, i've seen days they want curly tail next day paddle tail!
Also Don't rule out Mirror Lures


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Look for the sloughs (pronounced slews)-- areas on the beach where the whitewater breaks and then calms, and then breaks again. The calm area in between is the slough or trough...which meas the holes the fish will come into to feed.

If you use the Gulp/plastics, keep the bait in motion. But you do not have to move the Gulps too fast. Fish them slow like you might for a largemouth bass with a plastic worm on a very hot (or cold) day...hopping them along the bottom with frequent pauses.

The best time to surf fish is from just before sunrise to around 10 a.m. (except in the most serious cold). However the tide effects things too-- it doesn't matter if it is coming or going, what you want is a MOVING tide.

Like fshnjoe said MirrOlures are great for surf trout anglers since they have tremendous casting distance, target larger trout, and have the flash that can bring fish in on the beach.

Surf Fishing Tips for Speckled Trout

A Fishing Guide's Tips for Catching Winter Trout


----------

